# Ka'Anapali Ocean Villas North Staff is Inadequate



## Mdh1960 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just as a warning to anyone considering the Ocean Villas, you better not encounter any issues that require the management to do something.  We are into the 5th night of a 14 day stay and for the past two nights and this morning marijuana smoke has been coming into our rooms through vents in the ceiling. We had Starwood Security in last night and they confirmed what we were smelling. However management refuses to take any action to investigate the source or put a stop to it. They just keep giving us a run around of excuses. I even contacted the lady who sold us the timeshare 4 years ago and she said she would contact senior management but we never heard anything. Funny how Starwood promotes this family atmosphere yet wont take the necessary steps to ensure its a reality and not just marketing hype. We are at the point if we smell it again we will just call the Lahaina police department


----------



## Pedro (Jun 8, 2012)

What were you expecting them to do?  I'm not sure that even it they (or you) call the police, the cops are going to come and conduct a raid of the whole building to find out who is smoking pot.  What you described can happen at any hotel, whether family friendly or not.


----------



## jbiza (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopefully, your issue gets resolved so that you do not have to experience waui maui coming through the vents, particularly if children are present.

On balance, the staff last week including a manager (Marc), the senior front desk person (Leslie), Ryan (Snuba activity), Thad,  Angela, Monica (Concierge Team) & a maintenance person cleaning the grills, were all very helpful in assisting with one off issues, (early check in, locating a steel wool pad for me, SPG acct., internet issues, transportation, etc.). So overall, the staff then was on point.


----------



## Captron (Jun 8, 2012)

I would make sure i stocked up on some munchies!!!! :whoopie:


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 8, 2012)

Did you ask to move to another villa?


----------



## siesta (Jun 8, 2012)

You are getting bent out shape because somene is smoking a little grass and you can smell it? What do you want the staff to do bring in the DEA or dogs for smeone probably with a marginal amount, or even with a prescription? Ask to switch villas.

FYI, to the OP and others: Marijuana is LEGAL in the State of Hawaii with a prescription from a Dr., since the year 2000.

http://www.medicalmarijuanaofhawaii.org/

http://norml.org/legal/item/hawaii-medical-marijuana

http://www.honolulumagazine.com/Hon...r-2010/Hawaii-039s-Medical-Marijuana-Program/


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 8, 2012)

I think that smoking pot is legal in Hawaii as it is in California.  It smells good too.  I think the problem is that the resort has a no smoking policy in the villas that is not restricted to cigarettes.  I hope that they find these stoned people and fine them!  :rofl:


----------



## ronparise (Jun 8, 2012)

I wonder whats wrong with the ventilation system at the property. If smoke can get from one unit to another, how about cooking odors, steam from the bathrooms, and noise

I would find the smell of someones fried fish dinner much more objectionable than the weed...Although I would probably try to ignore the fish and try to track down the smoker and ask for a toke


----------



## wilma (Jun 8, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I would find the smell of someones fried fish dinner much more objectionable than the weed...Although I would probably try to ignore the fish and try to track down the smoker and *ask for a toke*


----------



## brigechols (Jun 8, 2012)

Mdh1960 said:


> Just as a warning to anyone considering the Ocean Villas, you better not encounter any issues that require the management to do something.  We are into the 5th night of a 14 day stay and for the past two nights and this morning marijuana smoke has been coming into our rooms through vents in the ceiling. We had Starwood Security in last night and they confirmed what we were smelling. However management refuses to take any action to investigate the source or put a stop to it. They just keep giving us a run around of excuses. I even contacted the lady who sold us the timeshare 4 years ago and she said she would contact senior management but we never heard anything. Funny how Starwood promotes this family atmosphere yet wont take the necessary steps to ensure its a reality and not just marketing hype. We are at the point if we smell it again we will just call the Lahaina police department



It is reasonable for you to request a different room. I don't understand why Starwood management would refuse to move your family to a different room or investigate violation of a no-smoking policy. Starwood security is not the Drug Enforcement Agency so call the police.

Why call the person who sold you the timeshare 4 years ago? What can she do for you?


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 8, 2012)

brigechols said:


> Why call the person who sold you the timeshare 4 years ago? What can she do for you?



I agree!  I'd never think to bother the prior owner of my unit and ask him/her to do anything on my behalf.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 8, 2012)

I looked out the window this morning and didn't see any DEA action in progress.  Maybe the OP was moved to another room.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cigarette and weed smoke all smell digusting to me.  Weed smells like skunk.  I hope they resolved the issues for you.  I would also ask to be moved.  There is a no smoking policy in the units and on the lanais, and it's actually Hawaii law.  They need to take their bad habits out to the beach.


----------



## C30NY (Jun 8, 2012)

Captron said:


> I would make sure i stocked up on some munchies!!!! :whoopie:



HAHA!  That make me LoL!


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 8, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> I agree!  I'd never think to bother the prior owner of my unit and ask him/her to do anything on my behalf.


I believe OP was referring to a Starwood saleperson.  The salesperson normally promises everything, including what they can do for the new owner after the sales.


----------



## kenie (Jun 8, 2012)

Westin5Star said:


> I think that smoking pot is legal in Hawaii as it is in California.  It smells good too.  I think the problem is that the resort has a no smoking policy in the villas that is not restricted to cigarettes.  I hope that they find these stoned people and fine them!  :rofl:



I don't think they need to fine them, but they should at least share....


----------



## jnsywg (Jun 8, 2012)

Marc is tremendous, I would certainly go to him for assistance.

Last week he replied to a quick I emailed to him on his day off. That is service!



jbiza said:


> Hopefully, your issue gets resolved so that you do not have to experience waui maui coming through the vents, particularly if children are present.
> 
> On balance, the staff last week including a manager (Marc), the senior front desk person (Leslie), Ryan (Snuba activity), Thad,  Angela, Monica (Concierge Team) & a maintenance person cleaning the grills, were all very helpful in assisting with one off issues, (early check in, locating a steel wool pad for me, SPG acct., internet issues, transportation, etc.). So overall, the staff then was on point.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 8, 2012)

jnsywg said:


> Marc is tremendous, I would certainly go to him for assistance.
> 
> Last week he replied to a quick I emailed to him on his day off. That is service!


I agree that there are being good people working at WKORV/N.  I just hate to see blank statements such as *Ka'Anapali Ocean Villas North Staff is Inadequate*, where a conclusion is reached based on extrapolating a single data point.  Over the last 10 years of coming to WKORV, we have had extremely good service ranging from responding to a smoke alarm within a minute (my sister burned the meal she was cooking), to immediately responding to a request to find a lost child (my youngest daughter was missing and it was already dark).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 8, 2012)

If I owned and paid those MF's all y'all are paying, I would be picky too.  

Marijuana smoke would make me sick, smelling it daily.  It's a gross smell, and it belongs by the ocean.  Please don't minimize someone else's irritation at the blatant disregard of the rules.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2012)

... and Robin and I weren't even there...?

I'd be more pissed if it was cigarette smoke, but I agree it should be non-smoking over all.

I think the staff does have some responsibility - within limits - to kindly ask your neighbors if they are smoking (in general) to be considerate of your neighbors - but they cannot be police (gestapo) - and you are going are not going to get the police to raid all the villas around you.  So... your expectations need to be more reasonable., and less of a rant against staff as indicated your header.  The staff has always been reactive to issues we have had.

It seems weird that you can smell the pot smoke thru the ventilation system - yet other odors are not coming thru - I think you are making assumptions here - more likely someone on their lanai - or from the outside.

Weed (nowadays) is too strong for someone to continiously smoke (unlike cigs) and still remember to keep puffing.  Generally, a few hits and it is done (unless you are at a Phish concert...) So it seems weird that this is a continious issue - and it is coming thru the ventilation system - unless the ventilation systems are different between north and south resorts as we have never been able to smell our neighbors cooking in the 6 years of going to WKORV.  However, I have had to put up with the obnoxious smell of chain smokers (welcome to paradise).

I am also warying of people who have 1 post on TUG and then never respond or follow-up - there is an internet name for this (can't recall), but suspect that the OP will not post again.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 8, 2012)

David - isn't it called a 'one post wonder'?


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread made me laugh... As if the staff at any resort could really find and/or enforce such a policy... It's more likely the staff would join in... I've had a few issues with the staff at this resort over the years, but those incidents pale in comparison with the overall excellent service I've had in general.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jun 8, 2012)

I thought smoking on the lanai was okay at WKOR, no?

We had a tobacco pipe smoker check in next door on our last day this past January. I didn't think to complain because I thought smoking was allowed on the lanai. THAT was a gross smell, and so penetrating.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 8, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I wonder whats wrong with the ventilation system at the property. If smoke can get from one unit to another, how about cooking odors, steam from the bathrooms, and noise
> 
> I would find the smell of someones fried fish dinner much more objectionable than the weed...Although I would probably try to ignore the fish and try to track down the smoker and ask for a toke



THIS!!!!  I can see smoke coming into your unit if someone is smoking on the lanai and you have your sliders open, but how can smoke get into your room from the vents??  Doesn't make sense.  I think the culprit is in your unit.  This is what most forums call a WPP.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 8, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> THIS!!!!  I can see smoke coming into your unit if someone is smoking on the lanai and you have your sliders open, but how can smoke get into your room from the vents??  Doesn't make sense.  I think the culprit is in your unit.  This is what most forums call a WPP.



What is WPP?


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jun 8, 2012)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> I thought smoking on the lanai was okay at WKOR, no?



Yes, smoking is allowed on the lanais, just not in the rooms


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2012)

Eagle7304 said:


> Yes, smoking is allowed on the lanais, just not in the rooms



And it really shouldn't be allowed anywhere on property, IMO. If you want to smoke, go to the park next door where everyone else smokes...


----------



## jnsywg (Jun 8, 2012)

Five years ago we stayed at the Westin Maui (hotel) and they enforce no smoking on the in the rooms or on their lanais. Not sure why Villas would be different.



Ken555 said:


> And it really shouldn't be allowed anywhere on property, IMO. If you want to smoke, go to the park next door where everyone else smokes...


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 9, 2012)

jnsywg said:


> Five years ago we stayed at the Westin Maui (hotel) and they enforce no smoking on the in the rooms or on their lanais. Not sure why Villas would be different.



I'd imagine it's because we are deeded owners and laws re public property do not apply.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 9, 2012)

At minimum, scurity might try a walk through down halls to see if they catch offending smoke. If that does not locate the source, communicate as much to the offended owner, apologize for the disrespectful guest(s), and offer to move them to another room, possibly a view upgrade if possible. That would be good service by management.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 9, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> At minimum, scurity might try a walk through down halls to see if they catch offending smoke. If that does not locate the source, communicate as much to the offended owner, apologize for the disrespectful guest(s), and offer to move them to another room, possibly a view upgrade if possible. That would be good service by management.


I wouldn't be surprised if that is what they did.  However, we will never know unless the OP comes back and posts the outcome.  I hope he/she tells out if there was a good resolution for their complaint.


----------



## oneohana (Jun 10, 2012)

If there was actually "smoke coming from the vents" it meant that someone in that villa was the one smoking. Each villa has their own seperate AC unit. The bathroom exhaust is negative pressure so smoke cannot come out of it.


----------



## alohakevin (Jun 11, 2012)

oneohana said:


> If there was actually "smoke coming from the vents" it meant that someone in that villa was the one smoking. Each villa has their own seperate AC unit. The bathroom exhaust is negative pressure so smoke cannot come out of it.



Its probably employees smoking near an intake vent. I would think other villas would smell it as well. Seems a bit odd, one post and poof-gone. Would be nice to know how this was resolved. Personally we have always had good service at wkorvn.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Here is the official policy*

I was reading the fine print on my 2013 reservation, remembered this thread, and thought I would post Starwood's official policy about smoking at WKORV:*BREATHE EASY

          Breathe in the fresh air. The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Villas  features non-smoking villas. While guests are prohibited from  smoking inside the villas, smoking is permitted on the balcony or lanai  of the villa, if so equipped. Violation of this smoking policy will  result in a non-refundable $250 fee. *​IMHO, Starwood has this right.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mdh1960 said:


> I even contacted the lady who sold us the timeshare 4 years ago and she said she would contact senior management but we never heard anything.



I found this to be most amusing!


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Nov 18, 2012)

vacationtime1 said:


> I was reading the fine print on my 2013 reservation, remembered this thread, and thought I would post Starwood's official policy about smoking at WKORV:*BREATHE EASY
> 
> Breathe in the fresh air. The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Villas  features non-smoking villas. While guests are prohibited from  smoking inside the villas, smoking is permitted on the balcony or lanai  of the villa, if so equipped. Violation of this smoking policy will  result in a non-refundable $250 fee. *​IMHO, Starwood has this right.



This is hilarious!


----------



## LisaH (Nov 18, 2012)

I used to live in CO. There is a town called Niwot in CO. If this is indeed where the OP is from, I wonder what the OP thinks now that CO has passed legalization for marihuana...LOL.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 19, 2012)

Pedro said:


> What is WPP?



Sorry, Pedro - I forget.  I think I was stoned when I posted this.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Nov 19, 2012)

LisaH said:


> I used to live in CO. There is a town called Niwot in CO. If this is indeed where the OP is from, I wonder what the OP thinks now that CO has passed legalization for marihuana...LOL.



Could be the same Niwot. And, Niwot is in Boulder County, [political - deleted]
I don't know who resurrected this thread, but thanks for the laugh...again.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Nov 19, 2012)

This is kind of hard to police as a resort. I agree, the best would be to move the guest to another villa if it is that big of an issue and see if they can find where it could be coming from. Most probably it is at the air intake vents where someone is smoking up which you can only ask them to not smoke in that specific place.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 19, 2012)

Folks - I'm shutting down the legalization of marijuana discussion, because it is  both political and controversial.  Please stick to the original topic.


----------



## Scott & Laura (Nov 29, 2012)

Regarding staff, there may be a problem.

It appears they have to run to get things done, has there been a reduction in staff.

We had a two bedroom lockoff, they cleaned one room and left the other completely unaddressed.  We called for service and they came up doing a one minute vacuum and forgot all the garbage, so we had to call again

The SNUBA instructor chased the Sea turtle away we were swimming with, and before his students could even see it. 

Oh well C'est la vie

Scott


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 29, 2012)

Our solution is to not have Service provide us with anything if I can avoid it.  I tell the maids not to bother with mid-week servicing, and give them our dirty towels and grab a set of fresh towels (we bring our own fitted sheets and make our own bed anyway), and grab other items they provide mid-week (or that can easily be snatched).  We can clean, vacuum and sweep the villa ourselves (much better than they do), and we take our own garbage out (trash can by elevators).

4:19 - just about that time...


----------



## Westin5Star (Nov 29, 2012)

and if you could get them to put the swim up bar in your room, I would clean that for you and make you drinks!



DavidnRobin said:


> Our solution is to not have Service provide us with anything if I can avoid it.  I tell the maids not to bother with mid-week servicing, and give them our dirty towels and grab a set of fresh towels (we bring our own fitted sheets and make our own bed anyway), and grab other items they provide mid-week (or that can easily be snatched).  We can clean, vacuum and sweep the villa ourselves (much better than they do), and we take our own garbage out (trash can by elevators).
> 
> 4:19 - just about that time...


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 29, 2012)

It may not be swim up, but I recall that David stocks a nice bar while on vacation!


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 30, 2012)

I think that having standard check-in days (Fri/Sat/Sun) really puts extra pressure on the cleaning staff.  Perhaps the rumored new policy of allowing folks to book shorter stays will alleviate the issue a bit.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 30, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> I think that having standard check-in days (Fri/Sat/Sun) really puts extra pressure on the cleaning staff.  Perhaps the rumored new policy of allowing folks to book shorter stays will alleviate the issue a bit.



Really? They've got the same requirement at all the resorts (with minor variations) and have had it since day one in Maui, as well. You'd think they would simply hire enough staff to handle the requisite number of cleanings on each day. 

Also, keep in mind that they already have daily cleaning requirements as there are always (from what I understand) units reserved via SPG.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 30, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Really? They've got the same requirement at all the resorts (with minor variations) and have had it since day one in Maui, as well. You'd think they would simply hire enough staff to handle the requisite number of cleanings on each day.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that they already have daily cleaning requirements as there are always (from what I understand) units reserved via SPG.



This is all true, but keep in mind that it's much easier to clean an inland villa than one on the beach.  Sand is notoriously hard to vacuum up, and especially hard to clean in showers and drains, especially in those heavenly tubs that are flat on the bottom and don't drain well.  From my personal experience, sand and salt water doubles the time needed to clean a place thoroughly. So I don't think it's fair to compare how much time is needed for say, an Orlando resort. 

Another difficulty that I mentioned before is the concentration of folks checking in/out en masse on Fri/Sat/Sun.  It's probably easier to find workers during the week, when the kids are in school, vs. on the weekends, when  single moms would have to pay for a sitter.   Plus, having hundreds of rooms change hands during a short 6-hour stretch on an average Saturday or Sunday would make a normally mundane job very stressful.  

But it's the same at other resorts, you argue.  Yes, that's true, but mainland resorts have a constant stream of cheap labor (read: immigrants) at their disposal.  You won't find a lot of that on the Hawaiian islands.

All of these add to a potential labor problem.  That is one reason why I'd welcome more midweek check-ins.  I think spreading out the check-ins will help alleviate the housekeeping misses, not to mention improve the working conditions for everyone -- from valets to front desk clerks to the pool people who have to deal with the Saturday afternoon lounge chair hogs (from people who were booted out at 10am but don't have flights out til 8pm). 

P.S. My husband's aunt owns a place in Hilton Head island.  Her housekeeper charges her $15/hour for weekly cleanings, but doubles the price if she needs her on the weekends.  Why? Besides not wanting to work weekends, many folks rent their places out, and the most common check-in day is Saturday.  With demand so high, housekeepers willing to work on Saturdays can charge a much higher rate.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 30, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> But it's the same at other resorts, you argue.  Yes, that's true, but mainland resorts have a constant stream of cheap labor (read: immigrants) at their disposal.  You won't find a lot of that on the Hawaiian islands.



Is this a recent change in Hawaii? I don't think so, but I don't know for certain. Assuming not, then this is simply a budget item that needs to be forecasted correctly so that the resort has the money to hire enough staff. I really don't see this as anything difficult, and certainly not an issue that can dictate a major change to the SVN system by changing check-in days. I understand your point completely, and if there is a shortage of staff then the resort needs to hire more, and if that means paying more, then you know the eventual result of that action... Regardless, they need to be adequately staffed.


----------

